# Best Sports Headphones 2015



## NbleSavage

CNet reviews the best sports headphones for your sweaty, stinkin' ears.

More headphone manufacturers are making headphones for an active lifestyle that require a more secure fit, long-term comfort, and durable resistance to sweat and grime. Many of the newer earbud models also include an ergonomic fit that locks into place, preventing the piece from falling out in action. Finally, you can also find silicone-wrapped designs and even waterproof headphones for swimmers. Your workout deserves a soundtrack no matter what sport you choose, so we've rounded up this list of our favorite performance-friendly headphones to get you started.


Bose Freestyle Earbuds
While it may not be the best-sounding headphone for the money, the Bose Freestyle's superior design and comfort level make it a go-to choice for anyone seeking a sporty and stylish in-ear model.
Price: $116.95 - $129.99 Check prices
4 stars EXCELLENT

Klipsch Image S4i Rugged
While serious runners may find that the S4i Rugged in-ear headphones won't stay in their ears that securely, they're an excellent pair for gym and everyday use.
4 stars EXCELLENT

Beats Powerbeats2 Wireless
While it's a bit overpriced, the Beats Powerbeats 2 Wireless is among the best wireless sports earphones.
Price: $169.99 - $199.95 Check prices
3.5 stars VERY GOOD

Audio Technica ATH-CKP500 SonicSport
Offering a comfortable, secure fit and strong sound for a reasonable price, Audio-Technica's ATH-CKP500 earphones are one of the better in-ear sports headphone models available.
Price: $42.90 - $44.95 Check prices
3.5 stars VERY GOOD

Polk Audio UltraFit 3000
Since they won't fit everyone equally well, the Polk UltraFit 3000 headphones will seem great to some users and not so great to others.
Price: $66.00 - $79.99 Check prices
3.5 stars VERY GOOD

Monster iSport Intensity In-Ear Headphones (Green)
While in sound quality the Monster iSport Intensity earphones are a step down from the noise-isolating Immersion models, they offer good sound and a comfortable, secure fit with an open design that will appeal to folks who don't like having eartips jammed into their ears.
3.5 stars VERY GOOD

JayBird Gear BlueBuds X
The Jaybird BlueBuds X are impressively small wireless sports earphones that offer a secure fit -- but the $170 price just feels too high.
Price: $124.99 - $169.99 Check prices
3 stars GOOD

Bose SEI2 & SEI2i
While they're no bargain, the Bose SEI2 and SEI2i have an appealing, sweat-resistant design, are very comfortable to wear, and offer decent sound.
Price: $149.99 Check prices
3.5 stars VERY GOOD


----------



## Pinkbear

Honestly my favorite are my skull candy 
13-20$ off Amazon and they are really good headphones

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007136EBI/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1434752848&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=skullcandy+headphones&dpPl=1&dpID=31gS-fyl8eL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Redrum1327

I agree pink I won't spend more than 30 on head phones


----------



## Assassin32

I always used the $20 jobs. Then I got my wife the JayBird Blue Buds and the sound and comfort difference is amazing. After using them it sucked going back to my crappy skull candy piles of shit. Thanks for the post Savage, I'm looking for nice ones right now.


----------



## Jada

For me bose is the best, I've tried  many but just the way the sound is delivered  and how comfortable they feel I wouldn't  go with any other


----------



## SFGiants

Skull Candy was what I used until about 2 weeks ago when I switched to Bose SoundLink Around-Ear Bluetooth Headphones.

The team can have the stereo blasted very loud and I don't hear it with these on.


----------



## TheLupinator

Pinkbear said:


> Honestly my favorite are my skull candy
> 13-20$ off Amazon and they are really good headphones
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007136EBI/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1434752848&sr=8-7&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=skullcandy+headphones&dpPl=1&dpID=31gS-fyl8eL&ref=plSrch





I get the chops so they stay in, but ya they are perfect. Usually last a year or 2 for under 20 bucks and sound is great
http://www.amazon.com/Skullcandy-Chops-Buds-Black-Earbuds/dp/B00C2B2W9C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434821603&sr=8-2&keywords=skullcandy+chops


----------



## nightster

I like these!!  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-tone...lack/4456004.p?id=1219098334934&skuId=4456004


----------



## trodizzle

They all seem so damn expensive.

I've been using this model for years now which are super cheap, $6.41 per pair and almost disposable if they fail on you. I could buy like 16 pairs of these for the cost of one of the pairs in that article and i just keep a spare set in my gym bag.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EM8008?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## Milo

Don't get Beats. They're garbage and fall apart way too soon. Those Monsters are pretty good, had them for two years before they started breaking apart in certain areas. Now I just use $15 Skullcandy ear buds.


----------



## curtisvill

I am looking for some ne headphones, I am sick of the iPhone ear buds I have been using.  Thanks.


----------



## trodizzle

TheLupinator said:


> I get the chops so they stay in, but ya they are perfect. Usually last a year or 2 for under 20 bucks and sound is great
> http://www.amazon.com/Skullcandy-Chops-Buds-Black-Earbuds/dp/B00C2B2W9C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434821603&sr=8-2&keywords=skullcandy+chops



Those looks pretty sweet. I do notice that the Panasonic's i've been using I have to adjust quite often or they sort of start to slip out when running, lifting I have no issues but when running they start to slip. I may give those a shot for $15.


----------



## trodizzle

SFGiants said:


> Skull Candy was what I used until about 2 weeks ago when I switched to Bose SoundLink Around-Ear Bluetooth Headphones.
> 
> The team can have the stereo blasted very loud and I don't hear it with these on.



Damn, don't those get all nasty sweaty when working out?


----------



## trodizzle

Those of you using Skullcandy Chops, have you tried out their In-Ear model as well? I'm on the fence if they are worth the extra $30 as I really like my in-ear headphones I have now but I have to adjust them 24/7 when running or they slip/fall out.

In-Ear





Hangers


----------



## Cobra Strike

Screw all that shit. No matter what I try somehow the cord always pulls them out. Ive tried every single style and they all irritate me. I wont wear the big headphones because they look retarded as fk. (No offense sf lol)

Ive been waiting for 4 months for my ownphones. Completely 200% wireless ear buds biult specifically for the contour of each individuals inner ear. I get them in august!!!


----------



## trodizzle

Cobra Strike said:


> Screw all that shit. No matter what I try somehow the cord always pulls them out. Ive tried every single style and they all irritate me. I wont wear the big headphones because they look retarded as fk. (No offense sf lol)
> 
> Ive been waiting for 4 months for my ownphones. Completely 200% wireless ear buds biult specifically for the contour of each individuals inner ear. I get them in august!!!



$300 per pair? I could buy 46 pairs of these for that amount. Damn!


----------



## curtisvill

Cobra Strike said:


> Screw all that shit. No matter what I try somehow the cord always pulls them out. Ive tried every single style and they all irritate me. I wont wear the big headphones because they look retarded as fk. (No offense sf lol)
> 
> Ive been waiting for 4 months for my ownphones. Completely 200% wireless ear buds biult specifically for the contour of each individuals inner ear. I get them in august!!!



Let me know how these sound brother.  These are very intriguing.


----------



## Cobra Strike

trodizzle said:


> $300 per pair? I could buy 46 pairs of these for that amount. Damn!



I spent 200 on dre beats crap that fell out worse than my 10$ skull candys so i didnt think 300 was that bad. Dre beats made me feel like i had a stiff neck...I couldnt turn to look anywhere because the dam cord on my neck wouldn't slide and it would pull one out. Ive about killed people over my headphones annoying me. It will ruin a workout. Not sure why gyms think people can work out to taylor swift


----------



## trodizzle

I love my $6 jobbies. They are cheap, sound good, stay in my ears, and at that price I can keep spares around.


----------



## HydroEJP88

http://www.decibullz.com/

Anyone ever heard of these or tried them?


----------



## schultz1

SFGiants said:


> Skull Candy was what I used until about 2 weeks ago when I switched to Bose SoundLink Around-Ear Bluetooth Headphones.
> 
> The team can have the stereo blasted very loud and I don't hear it with these on.



Great set of head phones. I put a pair on in best buy and the exterior aound was incredibly minimal.


----------



## silvereyes87

I have the beats solo 2 wireless for lifting. And then a pair of skullcandy for cardio. The beats stopped working a few  months in. Sent them back to apple and they sent me another pair that have been working fine.


----------



## Itburnstopee

I just go to the drug store every 5 months (or whenever my headphones break) and buy the cheapest ear buds they have which are usually $5-$10.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I have the Jay bird wireless Bluetooth headphones and they are worth every fukking Penny. Lifetime warranty. Sounds fukking awesome too. 

I don't know how u guys where's those big ass beats style headphones. Besides looking retarded they are fukking huge and heavy. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

my fukkin ears are too small for this crap..Keeps falling out and pissing me off


----------



## schultz1

Bro Bundy said:


> my fukkin ears are too small for this crap..Keeps falling out and pissing me off



Swqp out for the smaller size buds. I have skull candys, cheap and work great.


----------



## silvereyes87

Stupid beats stopped working again. 300 dollar lemon


----------



## mickems

silvereyes87 said:


> Stupid beats stopped working again. 300 dollar lemon



I saw on tv, Chinese knock-offs of beats, that are all over the place. you may want to check their authenticity.


----------



## silvereyes87

mickems said:


> I saw on tv, Chinese knock-offs of beats, that are all over the place. you may want to check their authenticity.



I got them from best buy haha. I've already sent them back to apple twice to be fixed they come back and work for a couple months then crap out


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> I got them from best buy haha. I've already sent them back to apple twice to be fixed they come back and work for a couple months then crap out



Order a few pairs of the Samsung S4 black headphones right here Silvie they are high quality, sound awesome and if the break fuk it they were $1.59 free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine...hash=item2eecb0845d:m:mrJjy_-K5t5WVCiygCWHzWg


----------



## silvereyes87

They work when I plug them into my phone but the blue tooth doesnt. I use skull candy when I do cardio because the beats aren't sweat resistant


----------

